# MA in Rio de Janeiro???



## albertDK (Dec 3, 2002)

I'll soon be going to Rio de Janeiro for some weeks and I'm wondering if anybody can recommend some martial arts schools down there?

I have practiced taekwondo for several years but would like to learn some MMA, vale tudo or perhaps some Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. 

(So it is not taekwondo or capoeria I'm looking for, but the NHB-type of martial arts that Brazil is so fameous for!)

Perhaps "Brazilian Top Team" or Royler Gracie?

Have YOU trained at a school in Rio and how as it???

Thanks a lot!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

My BJJ instructor spends 3 weeks there each summer training. I have to believe it's easy to train there! He tells me it seems like every kid is into it.


----------

